# Would you use a mobile app as a treatment support for postnatal depression



## BolaO (Sep 12, 2015)

We would like to invite you to complete this questionnaire where you will be asked some questions on your thoughts and views on the impact of therapy for postnatal depression and the use of mobile technology. The questions will take between 10 and 15 minutes to complete. By completing the questions you are confirming your willingness to participate in this research. 
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheviewsofmotherswithpreviousdiagnosisofPNDontheimpactoftherapy


----------

